# Take that anti smoking zealots/nazi's



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Judge Strikes Down New York State Park Smoking Ban _Andrew Nagy_
Posted: October 14, 2013 
12 
Smoking has returned to New York state's 178 public parks.
Last Tuesday, state Supreme Court Justice George Ceresia ruled that the smoking ban the Office of Parks, Recreation, and Historical Preservation instituted last year exceeded the authority of the agency. The ban has officially been struck down. Additionally, the judge said that the state must remove any no-smoking signs that were erected because of the ban.
The ruling was a result of a lawsuit filed against the state by NYC C.L.A.S.H. (Citizens Lobbying Against Smoker Harrassment), a smoker advocacy group who argued that the state park smoking ban opposed the wishes of state lawmakers. State legislators have rejected more than 19 bills that called for a state park smoking ban.
"It was a resounding victory because the Legislature has not spoken about this," said Edward Paltzik, an attorney for NYC C.L.A.S.H., in numerous news reports. "The agency was writing on a clean slate, which they're not allowed to do."
State officials did say they are considering appealing the judge's decision.
The smoking ban had affected 178 parks such as Bear Mountain State Park, Bethpage (home to five golf courses, including Bethpage Black) and even six parks in New York City, including Riverbank State Park in Manhattan.
The ruling does not affect that New York City park smoking ban that was passed two years ago by the New York City Council. The city smoking ban makes it illegal to light up in any of the city's public parks, including Central Park.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Good on CLASH

The very idea that the government can prevent you from smoking OUTDOORS is ludicrous.
What's next? You can't smoke on state land during deer season?

I would however, support the government fully if they wanted to go after the a$$holes who toss cigarette butts all over the place... but on littering charges, not for smoking.


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice,
New York state is bad enough without all the anti smoking zealot's trying to enforce there crap on others.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Poor Bloomberg. He probably threw up on his shoes. 

May he die in a fire on the way home from the doctor's office right after being diagnosed with cancer.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Poor Bloomberg. He probably threw up on his shoes.
> 
> May he die in a fire on the way home from the doctor's office right after being diagnosed with cancer.


You would wish Cancer on someone Don? I dislike many in this world but having been a participant in that horrible journey I would wish it on no one. The rest I agree with.

Maybe better if their chickens turn into emus and kick the privy in whilst they are in it.


----------



## Sparks (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice to see the laws written by an agency like that thrown out.

If they are allowed to get away with making laws, agencies like HUD might someday try to ban smoking in homes.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Interestingly, as the following excerpt (and similar outcome) describes, attacks by NY vs. the cigar trade is not a new phenomenon. Good news is there also have been several booms along the way, so maybe there's still hope. TCB

"In New York, cigars were made by rollers working in their own homes. It was reported that as of 1883, cigars were being manufactured in 127 apartment houses in New York, employing 1,962 families and 7,924 individuals. A state statute banning the practice, passed late that year at the urging of trade unions on the basis that the practice suppressed wages, was ruled unconstitutional less than four months later. The industry, which had relocated to Brooklyn and other places on Long Island while the law was in effect, then returned to New York.[10]"

from..

Cigar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Now if they just lift the ban in the rest of Manhattan. One would think that if its shot down in state parks then a city level would fall in that category. I get the smoking inside ban but outdoors is just ludicrous! There are far more pollutants in the air that are not banned than smoking a stick. If its about the buttfleas tossing butts then as stated already ticket them for littering. If NYC really wanted to turn a profit they would start enforcing jaywalking laws! The traffic is horrid and dangerous to say the least but pales in comparison. When I have to drive in Im not worried about other vehicles, its the morons that walk out in front of you then stop and give you a dirty look while standing in the middle of the street. The thought to nail the gas often crosses my mind.


----------



## OldWestChris (Oct 15, 2013)

It’s interesting that this finally got shot down. I was wondering when someone would finally realize that trying to prevent smoking in outdoor areas is kind of ridiculous. I understand it in certain circumstances (like areas where they prohibit it a certain distance away from the door(s) of a building), but just outside? Good on the court system (for once!).


----------

